# Xantech IR Extenders



## Smitty55 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm looking at IR Extenders & admittly know next to nothing about them. I found a Xantech DL 85K Dinky Link IR Receiver on Amazon for $118.00. Does anyone have an opinion on this brand? I will be using it on a Plasma tv (LG) controling my cable box(comcast) blue ray & av receiver. Thanks, Mike


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I've had good success with the much cheaper ones from Parts Express and Monoprice...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=180-701

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There is a very good chance that the plasma TV will cause interference with the Xantec IR kit. The "symptoms" will be that the red light on the link stays on, indicating that the plasma is emitting light in the same frequency range to be picked up by the Xantec. As a result almost nothing will work via the extender since it was being flooded by "noise" from the TV.

I went thru several Xantec kits, including the LCD proof ones, trying to remote control DirecTV DVRs and a DVD changer from another room. Always the same results. By the way, Xantec IR also picks up light from CFL bulbs, with the same effect - flooding with noise that causes the kit to not work.

I never paid the $$s for the Xantec plasma proof kits to see if they work. Perhaps another member has and can share their experiences.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

vann_d said:


> I've had good success with the much cheaper ones from Parts Express and Monoprice...
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=180-701
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2


Sweet! Thanks for this. I've been wondering about some IR repeaters for a bit but haven't done a whole lot of research. Where my wife likes to sit makes it hard for the receiver to pick up the remote signal. Happy wife = happy life LOL.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

There are also some from HTD http://www.htd.com/Products/IR-Distribution

I would call their customer service and ask them about the faults that hjones has witnessed in the Xantec


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The best solution is a RF remote. I use Logitech's Harmony 900, but is has been discontinued. Newegg has some refurb ones:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1068&Tpk=harmony 900 remote&IsVirtualParent=1

I bought a spare and it looked new.


----------

